# A new SIGMA macro lens announced



## vlim (Jan 10, 2012)

Have you seen this ? Just announced... So after a new 105 and a new 150 here's a 180 F/2.8

http://www.sigma-photo.fr/site/boutique/FicheProduit.aspx?idGenerique=0000144&idTypeProduit=0000016

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/apo-macro-180mm-f28-ex-dg-os-hsm?link=jan_m_2


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 10, 2012)

I can see Canon responding with an EF 180mm f/2.8 L HIS USM.

NOT.

Canon is so busy with cinema lenses, it can't make the super telephotos on schedule, bring out new TS-E 45mm & 90mm, etc.


----------



## juwi (Jan 10, 2012)

It sounds like a very exciting lens. Can't wait to hear of some first hand experience. The weight may also be of interest as this sucker is pretty big.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 10, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> I can see Canon responding with an EF 180mm f/2.8 L HIS USM.
> 
> NOT.
> 
> Canon is so busy with cinema lenses, it can't make the super telephotos on schedule, bring out new TS-E 45mm & 90mm, etc.



How do you know this is the case?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 11, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > I can see Canon responding with an EF 180mm f/2.8 L HIS USM.
> ...



Know what is the case ? That the super telephotos aren't in the shops on schedule ? That Canon started making new cinema lenses ?


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 11, 2012)

The Canon 180 is a very nice lens - however I think it would benefit enormously from IS. The 180 macro is very useful for taking pictures from further away so that the perspective looks about right.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 11, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen Schmidtee said:
> ...



No, how do you know that Canon "working on the cinema lenses" is slowing down production of everything else? It just seems like with all the natural disasters they have had on that side of the globe that naturally some things would be delayed. But I don't think any one product could be slowing down the release of another, you act as if Canon is only a handful of people working on stuff....

And why would they be in a huge rush to release their new telephotos? They hardly sell any compared to their shorter lenses, and it's not like they are releasing a focal length that isn't already available. Yeah, it's crummy that they are taking so long, but I don't think the production of the cinema lenses is SOLELY to blame.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 11, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



Also, growing the fluorite crystals used to make the fluorite element that is present in all the current super-telephoto lenses, takes SEVERAL months, up to a year and a half for a lens such as the 1200/5.6L. It also takes four times as long to properly grind a fluorite element compared to a glass one. There are real process and manufacturing (and physics) reasons why they can't just crank out lenses like this on a moments notice, like they could for an EF-S 18-55IS II or something pedestrian like that.

If they started today, already having plans, and already having a factory tooled up and ready to go, it could take 6 months for the first lens to roll off the end of the production line. That's just how long it takes. Knowing this may also put into perspective how expensive these lenses are. It's not just purely a volume issue, production costs are huge.

Now, on a slight tangent. You have this very long, VERY sensitive, crystal growing process. What do you think happens when you throw a couple earthquakes, tsunamis, and a reactor meltdown at that process? I'll leave that speculation, as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 11, 2012)

Personally, I owned the Canon 180 and never liked it. At least my copy was nowhere near as sharp as my 100/2.8 IS or MP-E 65.

On paper this Sigma lens dominates it. It is faster, has IS (though Sigma's IS is not macro specific like Canon's), one more blade for better bokeh, and appears to be a more advanced lens optically.

Of course, Sigma has a reputation for creating very intriguing lenses that ultimately disappoint quality-wise. I started out with Sigma lenses and have long since sold all of them.

Still, I have to admit that this lens is very intriguing. Sigma often takes quite some time to get a lens to market so who knows when it will actually be available, but I will be very interested to see the reviews and comparisons when it is released.

Who knows, by the time Sigma releases it and decent reviews exist Canon may finally announce their own update.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 11, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen Schmidtee said:
> ...



1. Unless Canon has infinite resources, working on one lens has to delay other lenses. Also note the new tele extenders have reached the market long before the super teles that contains the new features those tele extenders support.

2. Counting both stills lenses and cinema lenses, Canon has announced relatively many lenses.

3. Considering those lenses don't sell as well as shorter lenses, the summer olympics in ~6 months are a good reason to rush.

4. "If they started today, already having plans, etc" - I would expect they would start about the time of the announcements, and plan to make the lenses available about the same time as the tele extenders.

5. I think the tsunami is just an excuse, but if you think otherwise, feel free to count it as a reason, and help me make my point.

I did not say the production of the cinema lenses is SOLELY to blame, nor do I seek blame in what is probably nothing more than Canon's money making strategies (not that there's something wrong with that).


----------

